# Has anyone ever tried a Coyote Bomb?



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Went out with a friend for a quick set last night and he had one of these.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Hunting/Scents-Scent-Eliminators/Scents-Scent-Eliminators%7C/pc/104791680/c/104766480/sc/104556780/Buck-Bomb-Predator-Bomb-Coyote/709104.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fhunting-scents-scent-eliminators-scents-scent-eliminators%2F_%2FN-1100116%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104556780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104791680%253Bcat104766480

It was fawn urine scent. He used it more as a mask then a bomb we sprayed it on the decoy and around the call area. I was just wandering if anyone uses these and if they have any luck with them as we did not.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

No, tried a fox grenade once. Was pretty rough on the pelt....LOL. I would save your money and try to either play the wind better and work on your calling or maybe try baiting them. Mix it up and make it more interesting. Do something that you find successful and you'll be amazed. Motion decoys work at times also. Now that we're coming into the breeding season in Michigan you'll have more success with challenge sounds and things like that. Good luck !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Never tried one and prolly never will till someone shows me they work. At this point i see it as one of those things that they market just to make a buck.


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

Never used them for coyotes but have used them deer hunting... i'm sure it would work as cover scent.... Do they make one specifically for Predators?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's on the link !


----------



## Patty (Dec 11, 2011)

My bad!!! I read the Fawn Urine thing an assumed it was deer scent... good to know they make coyote ones.....


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I was a little shocked they made ones for predators too. I might just pick one up to try and use for cover on my decoy. Ill let you guys know how it works out if I do. So many new ideas to try and so little time to hunt.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I didn't click the link....do you think a jagerbomb would work too?


----------



## marty dabney (Dec 31, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> I didn't click the link....do you think a jagerbomb would work too?


it works for me.if you don't believe me set one off and i will show up


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

bones44 said:


> No, tried a fox grenade once. Was pretty rough on the pelt....LOL.


----------



## CamdenOutdoors (Jan 24, 2012)

Lmao never thought of a grenade but I'm an avid supporter of claymores sprayed down with rabbit piss

-Camden


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I just couldn't resist. That one was left wide open......


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I think fr3db3ar has got it right.


----------

